# Anchor for inshore fishing?



## Hopper (Jun 17, 2002)

I will be heading toward Ocean Isle NC to do a little fishing. I will be going into some of the marsh area to fish. When I get back inoe some of the more secluded areas do you think it would be safe to use an anchor. Last year I did not have one and it was hard staying in an area where some fish were. I since mounted one I use on some fresh water lakes and ponds but I wanted to check the saftey factor out before I used it.

Please share your thoughts.

Thanks


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

I use an anchor or a stake out stick depending on water depth.


----------



## news_watch (Jun 1, 2005)

Hopper,
I used a standard 4 prong kayak/canoe anchor and have been OK.
The water does rip through those marshes. Someone on here mentioned a while back adding a section (12" to 18") of chain to the anchor to assure it sets. Sounds like a good idea to me. I have not done that yet, but I'm looking into it. My consideration is: Do I haul that around all the time in the off chance I need it?

I'm trying my best to minimize what I take with me since I rarely use 20% of what ever it is I have with me.

I just have to figure out ahead of time what 20% I will need


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

You will be fine.

I used a 3.5lb grappling Anchor in 25knots+ wind in the small area (waves were about 1.5-2' high), 20knots of wind in Chesapeake Bay (waves about 3') and 15knots of wind in the Ocean (3-4' waves but longer period waves). Then usually I drained about 2-3 gallons of water out of the hull after 4-6 hours of anchoring. For inshore, where you described, you will be OK.

I use 30lb test mono line as the break-line for my 3.5lb grappling anchor. The 30lb test mono break-line is good for the above conditions and current at 2+ MPH. Also I can break the break-line easily when the anchor is stuck. 40Lb test mono break-line can be too much to break while sitting on a kayak in the high waves. The kayak will submerge a lot when you pull it and the waves go over your waist.

A few times, the 30lb test break-line broke by the waves.

I use 1.5 lb grappling anchor in the mild place such as lake under the current less than 1.2 MPH.

I carry a 3.5 lb grappling anchor with 100' line all the time when I am in the open water. If I can not paddle for some reason. I have to drop the anchor to stay in the place and get help. I don't want drift to wrong direction.

joe


----------



## robschonk (Nov 29, 2006)

West Marine sells a 2.2lb and 4.4lb Bruce Anchor. The same type of anchor they use to anchor the oil platforms in the North Sea. Ric Burnley talks about them in his book. Get that into the mud or sand, and you ain't goin' nowhere!

http://www.westmarine.com/webapp/wc...toreNum=10105&subdeptNum=10372&classNum=10419


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

I use a 5 lb. Window weight with 2' of chain and it holds me fine, plus it's alot easier to get mud off it too.


----------



## stratoyak (Aug 26, 2009)

robschonk said:


> West Marine sells a 2.2lb and 4.4lb Bruce Anchor. The same type of anchor they use to anchor the oil platforms in the North Sea. Ric Burnley talks about them in his book. Get that into the mud or sand, and you ain't goin' nowhere!
> 
> http://www.westmarine.com/webapp/wc...toreNum=10105&subdeptNum=10372&classNum=10419


Use the 2.2# in the creeks and it works great. Cheap too.


----------



## twitch (Jan 29, 2008)

When I fish marshes or creeks I carry an 8' peice of 3/4" pvc electrical conduit. You can either stick it through a scupper hole and into the bottom or as a stake to tie off to. Simple and cheap under $5.

On a side note: You can also beat the piss out of snakes with it that are determined to come aboard.


----------

